# Intel Core i7 mit neuem Stepping



## xTc (1. Februar 2009)

*Zwar ist Intel’s Core i7 noch nicht lange verfügbar, bringt Intel die CPU bald mit einem neuem Stepping auf den Markt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am dem zweiten März wird Intel den Core i7 mit dem D0-Stepping ausliefern. Die erste CPU die mit dem neuem Stepping ausgeliefert wird, ist der Core i7-920.

Wie üblich bei der Änderung des Steppings, verfügt die CPU über eine neue CPUID und die S-Spec-Nummer. Aus _SLBCH_ und _0x000106A4_ wird dann _SLBEJ_ und _0x000106A5_. Damit das neue Stepping unterstützt wird, ist ein Bios-Update nötig.


Quelle:
ComputerBase - Intel Core i7 bekommt neues Stepping


----------



## Kosake (2. Februar 2009)

Man darf gespannt sein, was geändert wurde


----------



## push@max (2. Februar 2009)

Da kommt aber recht schnell ein neues Stepping...man darf gespannt sein, ob das OC Potenzial erhöht und der Energiebedarf gesenkt wurde.


----------



## Nerto (11. Februar 2009)

Werden eigentlich auch ein paar "bugs" des alten Steppings verbessert?


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Nerto schrieb:


> Werden eigentlich auch ein paar "bugs" des alten Steppings verbessert?



Was für "Bugs" hat das aktuelle Stepping?


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

Bin sehr gespannt, was intel da gemacht hat
Denke mal an OC und Verbrauch, wäre das logischte am besten ist aber, die preise der aktuellen CPUs mit dem dazugehörigen Stepping werden günstiger, hoffentlich


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

ich mal gelesen, dass ein Penryn im letzten Stepping um 10W effizienter ist, als im ersten ausgelieferten Stepping.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

werden wir ja, sehen, PCGH berichtet bestimmt darüber
10W ist ja nicht die welt, aber auf ein jahr gesehen
mal sehen, ob das stepping wirklich nochmal sparsamer wird


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde schon, dass 10W viel sind, wenn man bendekt, dass dass OC-Potenzial trotzdem verbessert wurde.

Für Intel bedeutet das auch, dass die Boxed-Kühler kleiner ausfallen können => Kostenersparnis.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen, auch wenn INtel Kosten spart, im Prinzipist ein neues Stepping für beide seiten ein schöner vorteil
wenn man die senkeung des verbrauchs der GTX280 zur 285 anschaut, sin 10W nicht das meiste


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, auch wenn INtel Kosten spart, im Prinzipist ein neues Stepping für beide seiten ein schöner vorteil
> wenn man die senkeung des verbrauchs der GTX280 zur 285 anschaut, sin 10W nicht das meiste



Bei der GTX285 wurde auch der Fertigungsprozess verändert und nicht nur das Stepping 

Wenn man sich die Archtiketur, die Größe vom GTX285 anschaut, ist diese ca. 3x so groß wie beim Penryn.

Also könnte man annehmen, dass da mehr Luft für Optimierungen ist. Nvidia und ATI wären sicherlich glücklich, wenn sie mit einem neuen Stepping so viel sparen könnten.

Aber die Summe macht es aus, 10W bei der CPU...da 30W bei der GPU....Stromparmechanismen beim Mainboard und ein effizientes Netzteil und schon hat man einige Watt zusammen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

naja, war auch einfach nur so ein vergleich
ein effizientes NT ist meiner meinung nach die grundlage, um strom zu sparen
dann kommt der rest


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ein effizientes NT ist meiner meinung nach die grundlage, um strom zu sparen
> dann kommt der rest



Sehe ich auch so.

Mit Hilfe des MSI-Tools kann ich die Spannung meines Q9550 auf 0,94V senken und den Takt damit auf 1.9GHz reduzieren.

Damit verbraucht die CPU alleine dann nur 3,5W...das ist sicherlich weniger, als die CPU in meinem Notebook.

Da könnte ich im PC den Lüfter ausschalten und nur passiv kühlen


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

ja, ich werde mal schauen, wenn cih einen neuen PC in naher zukunft habe, wie sich am meisten sparen lässt


----------



## push@max (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass meine HD4870 dabei noch ordentlich heizt ...leider sind die Energiesparmechanismen im Idle diesmal nicht so gut, wie bei der 3870.

Das war bei den ersten Tests noch in aller Munde, zukünftige Treiber sollten das Problem lösen, davon aber keine Spur.


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, die HD4870 verbraucht im Idle sehr vile, sogar mehr als eine GTX280
Finde sowieso, dass ATI eine Revision der HD4870/50 hätte auföegen sollen,1.wegen nVs neuen Karten, 2. Wegen des verbrtauchs und 3.wegen der manchmal zu hohen lautstärke


----------



## KTMDoki (12. Februar 2009)

@push@max:
es kommt ja vielleicht die neue 49xx-Reihe... ich würde mal abwarten...

aber sonst gebe ich dir schon recht, mich nervt es auch, dass meine 4870er im Idle so viel verbraucht, aber ich habs selbst gemacht mit RivaTuner...

Jetzt leg ich mir noch ein Edit für die GPU-Spannung an, und dann passts im Idle auch...

BTT:
Ich denke, dass beim neuen Stepping vom i7 vom allen Ecken etwas verbessert wurde:
die Leistungsaufnahme, einge Bugs, OC-Verhalten, ...

greetz


----------



## el barto (12. Februar 2009)

Die Frage die immer noch nicht beantwortet wurde und ich interessant finde: 
Was hat das aktuelle Stepping für Bugs?

Leistungsaufnahme wird sicherlich verringert...und das daraus resultierende mehr an OC Potential ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht.

mfg el barto


----------



## BadLuck (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm... 
zur HD4870:

ich takte meine im Idle auf 200 (Chip) und 200 (Speicher) runter. Nur im 3D läuft sie auf vollem Takt. So ist sie nahezu eiskalt und verbraucht auch weniger Strom. Das lässt sich ganz leich selber mit ATI Tray Tool einstellen.

Link: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455481&highlight=bilder+fudzilla&page=52

Also nur weil ATI das nicht mit Treibern schafft, heißt das nicht, dass die Karte es nicht kann!

Taktet dein Q9*** denn nur im Idle so weit runter oder lässt du ihn permanent so laufen... bzw. kannst du ihn ohne Reset vom Undervolt-Takt auf Last-Takt umschalten?


----------



## push@max (12. Februar 2009)

BadLuck schrieb:


> Taktet dein Q9*** denn nur im Idle so weit runter oder lässt du ihn permanent so laufen... bzw. kannst du ihn ohne Reset vom Undervolt-Takt auf Last-Takt umschalten?



Wenn ich nicht gerade zocke, lass ich ihn permanent so laufen...von der maximalen Performance trennt mich nur ein Mouse-Click , ohne Neustart und Sonstiges.


----------



## kry0 (12. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Damit verbraucht die CPU alleine dann nur 3,5W...das ist sicherlich weniger, als die CPU in meinem Notebook.
> 
> Da könnte ich im PC den Lüfter ausschalten und nur passiv kühlen



Ich will dich ja jetzt nicht angreifen oder so... Aber ich halte 3,5W für etwas sehr niedrig... Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren... Aber irgendwie kommt mir da was spanisch vor..


----------



## push@max (12. Februar 2009)

kry0 schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja jetzt nicht angreifen oder so... Aber ich halte 3,5W für etwas sehr niedrig... Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren... Aber irgendwie kommt mir da was spanisch vor..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also...auf die schnelle hat er mit jetzt 4,4W angezeigt, was aber nicht weit von den erwähnten 3,5W ist . Dafür ist die Spannung mit 0,98V auch etwas höher. Ich hatte jetzt den Modus "Max Saving" drin, man kann aber auch manuell Einstellungen an den Spannungen vornehmen, womit die 3,5W drin sind.


----------



## TH3.BUG (13. Februar 2009)

Ist eigentlich schon was über eine 2. i7-Generation bekannt?

Bis jetzt hat mir der i7 einfach noch zu wenig Power bei einem zu hohen Preis, als das ich von meinem E8400 abweichen würde


----------



## push@max (13. Februar 2009)

TH3.BUG schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was über eine 2. i7-Generation bekannt?
> 
> Bis jetzt hat mir der i7 einfach noch zu wenig Power bei einem zu hohen Preis, als das ich von meinem E8400 abweichen würde



Tja, ende des Jahres soll die 32nm Produktion des Nehalem anlaufen...ich gehe von einem Leistungsplus von ca. 10% aus - war beim Conroe und Penryn ebenfalls so.


----------



## BadLuck (13. Februar 2009)

@push

kannst du mir mal erklären, wie du das mit nur einem Mausklick machst 

Bzw.geht das auch mit meinem "alten" GA EP35-DS3?

Danke!

@ all:

Core i7 gegen E8*** zu tauschen ist wirklich nicht sinnvoll vor allem wegen neuen MB.

Meiner läuft auf 3,6Ghz das ist ja auch zum zocken (ja ja außer GTA IV, aber das läuft bei mir eh nicht, k.A. warum) doch im Moment noch das Beste!


----------



## push@max (13. Februar 2009)

BadLuck schrieb:


> @push
> 
> kannst du mir mal erklären, wie du das mit nur einem Mausklick machst
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, ich wähle im Green Power Center einfach den Modus aus.

Ob das bei deinem GigaByte auch möglich ist, weiß ich nicht. Es war sicherlich irgendeine Software beim Mainboard dabei, bestimmt auch ein Center-Tool. Schau mal da nach den Einstellmöglichkeiten bzw. schau gleich mal auf der Hersteller-Seite nach dem aktuellsten Tool.


----------



## kry0 (14. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Also...auf die schnelle hat er mit jetzt 4,4W angezeigt, was aber nicht weit von den erwähnten 3,5W ist . Dafür ist die Spannung mit 0,98V auch etwas höher. Ich hatte jetzt den Modus "Max Saving" drin, man kann aber auch manuell Einstellungen an den Spannungen vornehmen, womit die 3,5W drin sind.



Nicht schlecht! Hätte ich jetzt echt nicht erwartet!


----------



## Schauderwelz (10. März 2009)

hat hier jemand eigentlich schon das neue STepping gesichtet vom Core i7 920?

habe bei fast jeden händler in meiner umgebung abgeklappert und die wissen alle von nichts und wenn haben sie nur die mit der alten nummer das auf das alte C0 Stepping zurück schliessen lässt...


vor einer woche ging ja die news rum das mit den D0 Stepping von core i7 4,6 Ghz erreicht worden sind mit LUFTKÜHLUNG!
Core i7-920 im D0-Stepping: 4.641 MHz mit Luftkühlung erreicht - Core i7-920, D0-Stepping, Übertakten, Luftkühlung, Core Temp, Prime 95


hat man als Privatanwender eigentlich die möglichkeit direkt bei intel zu bestellen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. März 2009)

Hoffentlich sinken auch die Preise bald... dann kann cih mir vielleich auch ein core i7 System leisten


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> 10W ist ja nicht die welt, aber auf ein jahr gesehen



auf ein jahr gesehen sind 10W wenn sie 24/7 gespart werden 16,6€ 

nicht wirklich die welt.


----------



## push@max (15. März 2009)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> auf ein jahr gesehen sind 10W wenn sie 24/7 gespart werden 16,6€
> 
> nicht wirklich die welt.



Naja, besser als nichts würde ich sagen. Außerdem handelt es sich hier nur um eine Komponente...besteht der gesamte PC aus effizienten Komponenten wie z.B ein gutes Netzteil, Mainboard, Grafikkarte kann man schon so einiges einsparen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. März 2009)

ja nur wenn die Komponenten ein vermögen kosten und nach 2 Jahren wieder ausgetauscht werden lohnt es sich kein bissin.

genauso wie letztens einer meinte es würde sich allein aufgrund des niedrigeren Stromverbrauchs von nvidia karten lohnen die zu holen weil es sich schnell rechnet
nach 2 jahren unter volllast wäre es soweit gewesen

Energie effiziens ist zumindest noch kein wirkliches argument für einen kauf, dafür müssen die teile noch günstiger werden


----------



## push@max (15. März 2009)

Bei Grafikkarten und CPU's muss man z.Z nur auf den Fertigungsprozess und das richtige Stepping achten. 

Neben geringeren Temps. und besserem OC-Potenzial ist der Stromverbrauch dabei auch niedriger.

Am meisten kann man einsparen, wenn man manuell an der Takt sowie Spannungsschraube dreht.

Ich konnte mit Hilfe von RivaTuner den Stromverbrauch der HD4870 im Idle um fast 30W senken...mein Q9550 verbraucht im Idle nur 4,5W, wenn ich den Energiesparmodus auswähle.

Die Leistung reicht dabei auch vollkommen aus, um zu surfen oder BluRay Filme zu schauen...im Jahr summiert sich das dann eben.

Wenn man die Tricks dann auf die anderen PC's im Haus anwendet, kommt da einiges zusammen.


----------



## Explosiv (15. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Was für "Bugs" hat das aktuelle Stepping?


 Schau mal hier rein,.... : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...i7-cpu-fehlerliste.html?highlight=fehlerliste

Mfg


----------



## push@max (15. März 2009)

Mj@AMD schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein,.... : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...i7-cpu-fehlerliste.html?highlight=fehlerliste
> 
> Mfg



Sehr interessant...ist das neue Stepping eigentlich schon im Umlauf?


----------



## e4syyy (16. März 2009)

Hoffe das ende April die bei Alternate mir den i7-XE mit dem neuen Stepping einbauen....


----------



## push@max (16. März 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Hoffe das ende April die bei Alternate mir den i7-XE mit dem neuen Stepping einbauen....



Naja, also Alternate war bei dem E0 Stepping des Q9550 lange nicht am ausliefern...ich bin nicht sicher, ob sie heute schon das E0 liefern.

Da sind andere Shops auf jeden Fall schneller.


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Sehr interessant...ist das neue Stepping eigentlich schon im Umlauf?


Seit 2.3. werden sie offiziell von Intel geliefert. Die Distributoren wollen natürlich erstmal die C1-Bestände abarbeiten. In Shops sind die D0er daher noch nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## e4syyy (16. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Naja, also Alternate war bei dem E0 Stepping des Q9550 lange nicht am ausliefern...ich bin nicht sicher, ob sie heute schon das E0 liefern.
> 
> Da sind andere Shops auf jeden Fall schneller.



Leider kann ich nur bei Alternate meinen PC so schön selbst zusammenbauen  Und sie sind nur 20 min weg...


----------



## push@max (16. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Seit 2.3. werden sie offiziell von Intel geliefert. Die Distributoren wollen natürlich erstmal die C1-Bestände abarbeiten. In Shops sind die D0er daher noch nicht aufgetaucht.



Mindfactory war damals einer der ersten Shops, die das E0 Stepping beim Penryn ausgeliefert haben...natürlich stand nichts darüber in der Artikelbeschreibung.

Man muss mal in anderen Foren lesen, da gibt es extra Threads für sowas.


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2009)

Von HOH.de und VV-Compu habe ich die Aussage dass die CPUs - wenn verfügbar - separat gelistet werden. Mindfactory selektiert dagegen nicht!


----------



## steinschock (17. März 2009)

Guter Tipp 

Ich hab in einem Post von jemandem von den TankGuys (Die haben den Pre-Order in US)gelesen, das ETA am 25.03 ist.


----------



## push@max (17. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Von HOH.de und VV-Compu habe ich die Aussage dass die CPUs - wenn verfügbar - separat gelistet werden. Mindfactory selektiert dagegen nicht!



Die Shops, die selektieren, verkaufen das neuere Stepping dann meistens auch mit einem deutlichen Preisaufschlag.


----------



## KTMDoki (18. März 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Shops, die selektieren, verkaufen das neuere Stepping dann meistens auch mit einem deutlichen Preisaufschlag.



das is halt wieder der Nachteil. Man hat halt das Risiko, wenn man ein neues Stepping haben will und einfach einen normalen bestellt...

Muss man halt ein paar mal probieren, bis man den richtigen hat


----------



## push@max (18. März 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> das is halt wieder der Nachteil. Man hat halt das Risiko, wenn man ein neues Stepping haben will und einfach einen normalen bestellt...
> 
> Muss man halt ein paar mal probieren, bis man den richtigen hat


Oder man informiert sich in anderen Foren, wo man sich schon fast auf sowas spezialisiert hat. 

Ich habe meinen E0 damals bei Mindfactory gekauft, nachdem mehrer User geschrieben hatte, dass MF das neuste Stepping ausliefert. Und das vor der ganzen Selektion und Preiserhöhung.


----------



## steinschock (19. März 2009)

Ging mir bei Mix genauso aber das war noch vor dem Hype im August.


----------

